# Get ready for the 8th seed



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Stefanski was pissed and had a press conference where he was saying the defense needs to be better. So what happens? The rotations by Eddie Jordan immediately make more sense. Brand and Dalembert are played together more and the team becomes better defensively (the rebounds need to still improve), and then also he's giving Jrue more minutes.

The other night he played Jrue the entire fourth quarter and had him on Chris Paul where he did a great job (again!). Also late in the game Jordan made a substitution of Rodney Carney for Iverson for defensive purposes.

What this means? Eddie Jordan will be here longer than I wanted. The Sixers will be out of the running for John Wall. The Sixers will lose another first round series in six games or less.

The only way this doesn't happen is if the Sixers make the move to trade Dalembert/Iguodala for Tracy McGrady (originally Houston wasn't willing to take Dalembert, but apparently they're more accepting of his contract). So we'll see what happens.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I hate the Iggy trade. If they were taking Brand, then sure. But Dalembert's contract ends next year anyways, and Andre isn't nearly as overpayed as some people think.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

You ever make a bad post and hope it falls off the front page but it doesn't because a board is dead but you have to see it everyday?

Yeah, me either.. and I can't even blame this thread on intoxication of any kind. What a damned mess. lol


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

No #8, but they'll win just enough to keep themselves out of the top five for sure.


----------

